# T5 HE? vs... T5 HO?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It appears that HE is another way to say NO. A 24 inch HO bulb is 24 watts, a 24 inch HE bulb is 14 watts - the same as NO.


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe "Solarmax HE" (High Efficiency) is just the model of the fixture. I doubt you can find T5 HE bulbs from other companies.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm, anyone recommend if i should look into getting HO light bulf if possible?
i believe someone told me that it's HO if the bulbs are +28 inches or something around that number.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

gnod said:


> hmm, anyone recommend if i should look into getting HO light bulf if possible?
> i believe someone told me that it's HO if the bulbs are +28 inches or something around that number.


Length has nothing to do with it, "HO" bulbs come in the same lengths as regular T5 bulbs, but they put out considerably more light. You only need about 1 T5HO for every two regular T5s.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^interesting...

i guess it's like what Hoppy said about HE - another way of saying NO.

anyone know where i can get t5ho bulbs for my light fixture?

i'm also concerned because there's no 'max wattage' warning on my light fixture and i don't want to put in a HO bulb and blow out or worse cause a fire... haha

considering that my light fixture came with HE(NO) bulb, i may just sell it and get a new fixture all together. 

lastly, anyone hear of T2 bulbs? http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquariumbulb.html

apparently they're stronger, and more efficient than T5's.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

If you have a NO fixture and run HO bulbs it may cause the balast to have a shorter life span. I know if you put a NO bulb in a HO fixture it will overdrive the bulb and shorten the life of the bulb. I'm no expert though, an expert like Hoppy would know for sure.


----------

